
Medium has assiduously courted the political class - jeo1234
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/01/how-medium-is-breaking-washingtons-op-ed-habit-217230
======
kelukelugames
_" People that thrive on bombast and vitriol, well, Medium might not be for
them," says Higginson. "But for members of Congress who bemoan that their
position has to be boiled down to 15-second soundbites — those are the people
we're trying to cultivate."_

That's some salesmanship. Bombast and vitriol rally the voter base. Have you
seen how politicians are on Twitter?

~~~
huac
twitter and 15-second soundbites don't offer space for nuance but medium, in
longform, would

~~~
kelukelugames
Voters don't care about nuance or facts for that matter.

~~~
MichaelBurge
I can tell you're a voter.

------
shortformblog
CQ Roll Call and The Hill have a lot to lose if Medium gets traction in this
way. It's a smart strategy on Medium's part.

One thing I noticed recently when using Medium, though, is they really
kneecapped formatting options. It makes no sense that they offer such a small
subset of basic formatting options. Text on photos, H3s, and centering? Those
were advantages for Medium. Now they've thrown them out. You might as well use
Facebook now.

~~~
ehnto
The goal is essentially for all Medium articles to look completely
homogeneous.

With some personal experience developing a platform with users creating
customised content, I really wish I had that luxury. My life would be much
easier if the customisation was as limited.

But I agree, they have cut the options perhaps too much.

~~~
minimaxir
> _The goal is essentially for all Medium articles to look completely
> homogeneous._

The interesting side-effect of that is everyone shifts their branding/self-
promotion in a _very_ intrusive manner at the end of the post.

It annoys me enough that I don't read Medium articles casually.

